

Training Like Tesla: Week One Review - alecbibat
http://thecontinentalsuper.wordpress.com/2013/04/22/training-like-tesla-week-one-review/

======
ztratar
Hey Alec!

Zach here -- fantastic post. I'm really happy to see this catching on and more
people diving in. Your write-up here is exactly the type of updates I'm going
to encourage in our group discussions moving forward.

Shoot me an email if you want to be a part / want to explore the experiment
with 15 others. I think you'll enjoy it! ztratar at gmail dot com

------
jwebcat
this is brilliant. I would like to be part of this, do you have to be local? I
well read the article now.

------
jwebcat
this is just brilliant. I can't wait to read the article.

